# Typnschild vom Schütz mit AC1 und AC3 angaben,was bedeutets?



## Snake787 (12 Januar 2006)

Hi!
Bin hier noch ziemlich neu und auch was Elektronik angeht bin ich noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten 
Jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen das auf dem typenschild eines Schützes ja immer die maximale Strombelastbarkeit angegen wird, aber was mich jetzt ein wenig verwundert ist das es zwei verschiedene Angaben gibt einmal AC3 und einmal AC1 wobei AC1 immer um einiges größer ist als AC3.
Wird mit AC3 der Strom angegeben der Schaltbar ist und der thermische Strom der über die Anschlüsse max. fließen darf mit AC1 oder ist das falsch?
Aber dann müsst ich doch theretisch wenn ich einen Motor mit I-nennstrom:5,5A Schalten möchte ein Schütz nehmen das mindestens AC3: ca.:40A schalten kann, da der Motor im Anlauf ja ca. das 7fache vom Nennstrom zieht.
Oder bin ich da total falsche??

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!
Schönen Gruß


----------



## knabi (12 Januar 2006)

Nein, AC1 und AC3 kennzeichnen die verschiedenen Lastarten. AC1 gibt die Belastbarkeit für nicht oder schwach induktive Lasten an, AC3 ist eigentlich die wichtige Kategorie für Schütze: Schalten von Motoren.


_Die Normen für Schaltgeräte, IECEN 60947-4-1 sowie die DIN VDE 0660 Teil 102 definieren die Gebrauchskategorien, nach denen Schütze ausgewählt werden und nach denen sich die Prüfkriterien der Hersteller richten. Die wichtigsten Kategorien sind die Betriebsarten nach AC-1 bis AC-4 (Tabelle). 

AC-1   Nicht induktive oder schwach induktive Last, Widerstandsöfen 
AC-2   Schleifringläufermotoren: Anlassen, Ausschalten  
AC-3   Käfigläufermotoren: Anlassen, Ausschalten während des Laufs 1) 
AC-4   Käfigläufermotoren: Anlassen, Gegenstrombremsen, Reversieren, Tippen  

Geräte für die Gebrauchskategorie AC-3 dürfen für gelegentliches Tippen oder Gegenstrombremsen während einer bestimmten Dauer, wie zum Einrichten einer Maschine verwendet werden; die Anzahl der Betätigungen darf dabei nicht über fünf je min und zehn je 10 min hinausgehen. 
_Quelle: www.de-online.info

Schütze werden auch nicht nach dem Anlaufstrom des Motors ausgewählt, sondern nach seiner Nennleistung bzw. Nennstrom. Das Problem für einen Kontakt ist nicht, den Strom ein-, sondern ihn wieder auszuschalten.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Snake787 (12 Januar 2006)

aso ich hab mir halt sorgen gemacht das wenn das schütz einschaltet sich die Kontakte zusammen schweißen, also das Schütz den hohen Strom nicht aushält.


----------

